#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-11
<TheNightPhoenix> echo any body ?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-12
<Akram> i wanna setup windows 7 but this message appears :"No Bootable device"
#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-13
<bassem> thelinuxer, hi
<thelinuxer> bassem: hi
<bassem> thelinuxer, why there's two loggin bot in the channel?
<thelinuxer> lubotu3 is a factoid bot
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thelinuxer> what is ubuntu ?
<thelinuxer> sorry can't remember how it works
<bassem> lubotu3, hi
<bassem> lubotu3, bash
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bassem> lubotu3, cloud
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<thelinuxer> sa7 keda :D
<bassem> thelinuxer, good, thank you and thanks to lubotu3 :-)
<thelinuxer> bassem: lol
<bassem> thelinuxer, he ignored me :-(
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> lubotu3: thanks
<lubotu3> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bassem> lubotu3, I hate you!
<thelinuxer> lol
<bassem> lol, <lubotu3> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'I hate you!'
<bassem> lubotu3, what do you know?
<lubotu3> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DigitalFlux> okie d4de, shoot them :)
<d4de> shoot ... hah, hey fellas, where is Bahaa?
<d4de> also does anyone know of a guy called Anis?
<d4de> we'd like to have a chat with him
<DigitalFlux> Bahaa El Sayed ?
<DigitalFlux> Anas ya man
<d4de> yeah
<DigitalFlux> Yes i can get Bahaa too
<d4de> he lives nearby me in Alex and I don't know ... the admin of ubuntu-eg?
<DigitalFlux> just to confirm, the guy from Alex ?
<DigitalFlux> Yes i know the guy
<DigitalFlux> he hangs around IRC too ?!
<d4de> hmm, from time to time yes
<DigitalFlux> God, if i only can link my social networks to IRC
<DigitalFlux> lemme check his phone number, i think i've got it
<d4de> DigitalFlux, seems like refaey is hovering on your back big time tonight :-P
<DigitalFlux> hehe, more like pushing, yes
<d4de> I'd tuck him in myself
<DigitalFlux> hehe
<d4de> jesus, this guy really needs to lighten up on culture
<DigitalFlux> Bahaa Salama is the same Bahaa El Sayed, right ?
<DigitalFlux> ya seedy
<d4de> I mean, he practically doesn't understand any thing about Netiquette
<d4de> yep
<DigitalFlux> I've got a bahaa salama on my phone, not sure if this the guy
<d4de> gimme the number I'll verify it
<d4de> notice it to me
<DigitalFlux> 0124758148
<DigitalFlux> poff
<d4de> sheesh lol
<DigitalFlux> that should have gone into a notice
<DigitalFlux> Darn you Quassel
<d4de> nop ... straight into the plain
<d4de> yes, verified, its our guy
<d4de> "This is AV81, confirm UTZ ... This is UTZ verifying ... Confirmed, roger!"
<DigitalFlux> cool, so what is he superb at ? what exactly do we need from him ?
<DigitalFlux> cool, so what is he superb at ? what exactly do we need from him ?
<TheNightPhoenix> echo
<DigitalFlux> ever saw someone that can post a text into IRC in the same second twice ? :)
<d4de> I don't know, lets see for ourselves
<DigitalFlux> i just did
<DigitalFlux> okie
<d4de> I can do IRC on a pure telnet session ;-)
<d4de> I talk the protocol like if it were C to me
<DigitalFlux> hehe, you know the whole protocol ?
<d4de> yessir
<d4de> I remember RFCs in my head
<DigitalFlux> Ahh, we need to get a life then
<d4de> I've implemented a couple myself too
<d4de> Pfft, I threw that outside the window long ago
<DigitalFlux> That's the reason i guess
<DigitalFlux> That Quassel IRC client is pretty cool
<d4de> though, I seem to have some very decent group of friends anywhere I go
<d4de> and actually freinds that do matter ;-)
<DigitalFlux> only through IRC ?
<d4de> nop in real life
<d4de> well some through IRC of course
<DigitalFlux> Ah about that life thingy
<DigitalFlux> ofc
<DigitalFlux> this channel looks lame
<d4de> you know what works best for me ... prioritize, establish assets, and plan
<d4de> its boring as hell
<d4de> have you been on securitychat.org before?
<d4de> I'm talking DoD, DHS, Intelligence community, etc.
<DigitalFlux> nope
<d4de> of course you won't find channels there with the title "DOD" lol ... you just stumble upon people you know :-)
<DigitalFlux> interesting ..
<DigitalFlux> so when did you get freakish about security techs ?
<d4de> you know what's even more interesting? LinkedIn .. I mean this thing just worked
<d4de> when I was 14 years old finished my first cryptographic algorithm
<d4de> of course it was nothing compared to the algorithms I do now
<DigitalFlux> Yup, it used to be super .. and that was before they integrated it with twitter, it's kinda useless for me now !
<d4de> http://amrali.se/160/ccrng-schematic-v2/
<DigitalFlux> Oh, you climbed the ladder when you were young
<d4de> I started coding BASIC on a MSX-170 machine
<d4de> that's pre PC era right there
<DigitalFlux> I started with a Sincular computer that used cassette tapes :)
<d4de> I used to load games and programs off of audio tape cassette
<DigitalFlux> But i didn't continue the journey quite right :)
<DigitalFlux> LOL !
<d4de> oh there you go :-D
<DigitalFlux> me too !
<d4de> jinx!
<d4de> haha ... man, good old days!
<DigitalFlux> ROFL, yeah i used to load a game called Hunter bayen in about 30 minutes
<d4de> I've known how to clear the motherboard CMOS password when I was in the 5th grade (and I knew few words in English only), I've opened the manual and read it like 10 times
<DigitalFlux> That was the only game i had
<d4de> and BINGO! lol
<DigitalFlux> besides a Basic enterpreter
<d4de> I had two bags full of tabs lol
<DigitalFlux> haha
<d4de> man the culture back then was just AWESOME
<d4de> people knew each other back then that had these kind of computers done some scary shit
<d4de> I've taken over the central telcom station nearby when I was like 11
<DigitalFlux> Oh, yeah i used to dream of stuff like that, never got to do it or to even learn how to do it :)
<DigitalFlux> so how come, did you used to communicate a lot with outsides ?
<d4de> it seems like you've not been reading a lot of phreak
<DigitalFlux> I mean, you didn't Google that !, wait Google was not there yet :)
<DigitalFlux> Well, that magazine needs some GFX work man :D
<d4de> I've had internet access through the EUN network in 94'
<d4de> hah GFX!! lol
<d4de> dude, phreak you just read and download the wisdom in your brainz
<DigitalFlux> ASCII FTW
<d4de> its the one place most visited and sync'ed on by basically all military and intelligence agencies in the world
<d4de> shit happens there
<DigitalFlux> yeah, i missed a lot
<DigitalFlux> alrighty then
<d4de> Aleph One's paper on shellcodes was the pioneer for shellcoding
<DigitalFlux> let see if they even cared to send e-mail notifications of new stuff
<DigitalFlux> or a twitter account, /me hopes
<d4de> yeah I doubt it, but I never looked for that.
<d4de> well ... if you are on IRC you must hear the rumors about when its going to release
<d4de> cuase they don't have an exact release date
<DigitalFlux> Wow
<d4de> some issues were years apart
<DigitalFlux> it still at #68 !
<d4de> yes
<DigitalFlux> yeah, why is that ?
<d4de> that's how intensive each release is
<DigitalFlux> that #68 was the last time i check it !
<d4de> you didn't read any phrack before, did you now?
<DigitalFlux> the world is moving man
<DigitalFlux> i did read a couple of articles i think
<d4de> well read the whole thing
<DigitalFlux> i don't even remember when
<d4de> it contains very organized and state of the art articles about certain subjects
<d4de> these things take time and effort
<DigitalFlux> indeed
<d4de> its not just some magazine
<DigitalFlux> and that existed in 94 ?
<d4de> I believe it existed since 1985
<DigitalFlux> oh great, i was just 2 years old then ..
<d4de> hah
<DigitalFlux> k man, always exciting to have a chat with you, gotta eat something before i disappear out of hunger now :)
<DigitalFlux> lets see how that cloud day will go
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-09
<Zakaria-_h> .:] Zakaria-_h [:. السلام عليكم «~ 
<thelinuxer>  Zakaria-_h: و عليكم السلام
<Zakaria-_h> السلام عليكم
<thelinuxer> Zakaria-_h: و عليكم السلام
<Zakaria-_h> أنا اسمي زكريا من سوريا وأنت
<thelinuxer> إحنا إتقابلنا إمبارح
<thelinuxer> هو إنت محتاج مساعدة فى أوبونتو ؟
<Zakaria-_h> اسف نسيت ولكن أغلب ناس هنا ساكتون
<Zakaria-_h> لا
<Zakaria-_h> انا لا اعرفه حتى ولكن أحببت التعرف على اناس مصريين
<thelinuxer> شكرا ، أغلب الناس ساكتة عشان مشغولة
<Zakaria-_h> اني مستغرب عن عدم وجود مصريون يستخدمون irc
<thelinuxer> الغرفة ديه خاصة بنظام تشغيل أوبونتو
<Zakaria-_h> أعلم
<Zakaria-_h> نتكلم خاص
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-10
<masGa> السلامٌ عليكم
<masGa> :)
<masGa> هل من مُتابع؟؟
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-12
<ashams> thelinuxer, ding, what is happening now on your side? :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: negotiating with wazery about the html templates for the email
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> wady Wazery geh
<ashams> Hi Wazery o/
<Wazery> aywaan
<Wazery> ezyak ya ashams
<ashams> cool, thnx God, you?
<Wazery> el7am lelah
<Wazery> el7amd*
<thelinuxer> ashams: Wazery I was on the phone with jonathan
<thelinuxer> he said the template will be ready tomorrow at about 1pm
<thelinuxer> is that ok ? postpone the announcement till tomorrow 1pm ?
<Wazery> aked wala maw3edo zayee :D
<thelinuxer> Wazery: lool
<Wazery> :d
<thelinuxer> walahi dah mawdoo3 mesh akeed ba2a
<ashams> thelinuxer, why we need that template?
<thelinuxer> bas i will send it anyway if I don't get the template
<thelinuxer> ashams: just to look professional
<thelinuxer> and make the email more appealing
<Wazery> ah
<ashams> I think Jonathan will do it on time or maybe a couple of hours later
<ashams> I'm not sure if we should wait
<Wazery> ashams, I think it is better to wait
<thelinuxer> I myself didn't want to wait
<ashams> me neither :(
<ashams> we'll need to post it to our blogs
<thelinuxer> yes exactly
<ashams> to find something to share on fb and G+
<thelinuxer> that's y we want it to be done right
<thelinuxer> it's not everyday we announce something like this!
<ashams> yeah
<Wazery> btw
<Wazery> g+ got 800 +1
<ashams> cool :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, can you syndicate your blog to the loco planet?
<thelinuxer> Wazery: gr8!
<ashams> and you too ya wazery :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: but it will take me some time
<Wazery> ashams, ma3ndesh blog :D
<thelinuxer> I would need a mug shot
<Wazery> kan 3andy wa7da adeeema
<thelinuxer> and I was actually thinking about moving my blog to blogger
<ashams> :D
<ashams> thelinuxer, no need ya man
<thelinuxer> no need for what ? I don't like the current state of my blog el sara7a
<thelinuxer> needs some revamping
<thelinuxer> not just content problems
<ashams> thelinuxer, try WooThemes :D
<thelinuxer> drupal 7 ?
<thelinuxer> wordpress ..
<ashams> nope
<ashams> yes, wp
<thelinuxer> my blog is drupal
<ashams> why you have a drupal blog aslan
<thelinuxer> again this is another option :D
<thelinuxer> wp or drupal or blogger ?
<thelinuxer> because most of my circle are drupal developers
<ashams> blog on drupal, 7araaaaam
<thelinuxer> so u think I should move it to wordpress
<thelinuxer> ?
<ashams> yes sure
<ashams> get a wp tarball and upload it there
<thelinuxer> Wazery: can u create a mug shot for me ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: what do u mean upload it there ?
<ashams> you can try wp-admin on my blog if you want to see it working
<Wazery> thelinuxer, ok
<ashams> thelinuxer, upload to your space
<ashams> on the server
<thelinuxer> ashams: i checked it long ago, I mainly used drupal because it was more secure
<ashams> man, howa 7ad bezorha lamma 7'ayef 7ad yeCrackha :P
<thelinuxer> maho enta ba2a fahem el 3o2ad we keda :D
<thelinuxer> Wazery: tayeb el mugshot me7tag menny eih feeha ?
<Wazery> howa kan fe 7aga 3'er el mugshot
<Wazery> msh faker esmaha
<ashams> thelinuxer, never try to use the one on you fb profile
<Wazery> hacker 7aga bayen
<Wazery> zy deh https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/38012_414233098229_729453229_4703392_4260795_n.jpg
<Wazery> Hackergotchi ah :)
<thelinuxer> Wazery: hackergotchi
<Wazery> eh ra2yak ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: can't understand. r u telling me to try to use it or not to use it ?
<thelinuxer> Wazery: what's the difference ?
<ashams> akeed no :)
<Wazery> 7asb wikipedia mugshot deh 7aga tanya
<Wazery> 3moman ha3lha
<Wazery> ha3mla*
<thelinuxer> ashams: howa eih ely no :D ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: ah ur saying I shouldn't use it
<thelinuxer> what's wrong with it ?
<thelinuxer> Wazery: eshta thanks man
<ashams> thelinuxer, oh god, don't use it :)
<thelinuxer> Wazery: which pic are you going to use ?
<thelinuxer> pm me the link
<Wazery> msh 3aref lesa
<Wazery> hashof aho
<thelinuxer> eshta
<Wazery> fel 3aleb deh https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188685_5996118151_741808151_198471_2222_n.jpg
<thelinuxer> dude I said pm me the link :D
<Wazery> ops
<thelinuxer> this will be forever on the logs
<Wazery> oppps
<Wazery> loooooooooool
<thelinuxer> eih ra2yak ya ashams\
<thelinuxer> ?
<ashams> man, It's the best one
<thelinuxer> tayeb go on ya Wazery I trust ur opinion on stuff like this
<Wazery> ok
<ashams> yes, he is like a guru on graphics, seriously
<ashams> or it's me suck at graphics? :P
<Wazery> la2 msh lel darga :D
<ashams> yeah, me sucks :P
<thelinuxer> it's both actually he is a guru and we totally sucj
<thelinuxer> suck*
<ashams> thelinuxer, what about this one: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150353559492602&set=t.741808151&type=3
<ashams> or this one: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=127758707329110&set=t.741808151&type=3
<thelinuxer> the second one is horrible!
<Wazery> thelinuxer, kol el sowar ba2et logged :P
<thelinuxer> first one might work, wazery  eih ra2yak ?
<thelinuxer> lol
<ashams> the 2nd is good 3ala fekra
<thelinuxer> aiwa bas he didn't send the cdn link ;)
<Wazery> thelinuxer, ah +1 for first one
<thelinuxer> tayeb choose one we doos
<thelinuxer> i still need to finish the email and finish my blog stuff
<Wazery> ok
<thelinuxer> thanks man
<ashams> thelinuxer, regarding the first pic I suppose you were making her a deer, right?
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> Wazery: ashams tayeb elections date ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: we don't have a page for elections
<ashams> thelinuxer, still here?
<thelinuxer> yes
<ashams> I think it can be good pre-release
<thelinuxer> so I will wait for u to send me ur comments
<ashams> we need to find a suitable date
<thelinuxer> yes of course
<thelinuxer> how about end of may ?
<thelinuxer> mid may ..
<thelinuxer> sa7ee7 did u see my email ?
<ashams> nope
<ashams> one sec
<ashams> I may propose some lines to be added
<ashams> for elections date
<ashams> this should be a fixed elections date for future
<ashams> I think mid may is tooo far
<thelinuxer> tayeb maho delwa2ty we don't have enough time to make the elections by mid may aslan :)
<ashams> why ya man
<ashams> ppl will jump into membership fast
<ashams> tayeb, what about opening for nomination on april 30
<ashams> and elction from may 1st till ma7?
<ashams> may*
<ashams> the opening for nomination will make ppl hurray to membership :)
<thelinuxer> ezay ya3ny?!
<thelinuxer> I don't think this is gonna work
<thelinuxer> people would need some time to finish their membership process
<thelinuxer> creation of the application
<thelinuxer> memberhsip meeting ..etc
<thelinuxer> and I am not really sure if we will be able to cram everything into a single meeting
<thelinuxer> I think we would need a couple of meetings at least
<thelinuxer> so i think it would need at least 3-4 weeks from now
<ashams> the problem I'm trying to avoid here is that fixed times shouldn't be too far from release
<thelinuxer> yes i know
<thelinuxer> but what can we do ?
<thelinuxer> we can't do elections if we only have 3-4 members, that would feel strange el sara7a :D
<thelinuxer> 3-4 members and 5 nominees :D
<ashams> by 15 may there should be an elected council
<ashams> man, I'll nominate many persons right after the announcement
<ashams> and will help them personally
<ashams> let's make our limit 10 members
<ashams> and let's work to get them
<thelinuxer> u'll nominate ?
<ashams> yes, from 0 to hero
<thelinuxer> what does that even mean ?
<ashams> from nomination, through app creation, till meeting :)
<thelinuxer> u mean nomination for membership ?
<ashams> yes ya man :D
<thelinuxer> and how is that 0 to hero ?
<thelinuxer> ok i got what u meant
<ashams> oh god
<ashams> haha
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-13
<ashams> hi Wazery :)
<seiflotfy> hey ashams
<seiflotfy> hi Wazery
<seiflotfy> Wazery: saw ur proposal on kde
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> hi seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> zobby
<seiflotfy> 7obby
<seiflotfy> lol
<ashams> LOL :D
<ashams> seiflotfy, the zg manual is a great book :D
<seiflotfy> ashams: please help us expand it
<seiflotfy> we need more ppl to help us with it
<ashams> I hope
<ashams> how can I help?
<seiflotfy> we also moved away from launchpad
<ashams> moved the whole thing?
<ashams> all zg :)
<seiflotfy> we now use bugzilla (which sucks) and git (which rocks) to freedesktop.org
<seiflotfy> yep
<seiflotfy> it was a big operation
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> it should be
<ashams> so, why is that?
<ashams> why you moved, i mean?
<seiflotfy> well because we all got sick of bzr
<seiflotfy> srsly git is the real deal
<seiflotfy> also launchpad attracts "opportunistic developers"
<seiflotfy> while git gets us hardcore developers
<Wazery> hi seiflotfy
<ashams> I see
<Wazery> sorry I was eating
<ashams> bzr sucks
<Wazery> seiflotfy, the digiKam one?
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> its a great proposal
<Wazery> thanks :)
<Wazery> I hope I got accepted
<seiflotfy> r there demonstrations in tahrir
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> srsly i prefer right now any1 over omar suleiman
<seiflotfy> i would vote for abu ismail (and i really dont like the guy)
<ashams> hehhe
<ashams> in Tahrir Abu Ismail supporters :)
<Wazery> we have no options other than that :(
<ashams> I'm going with abulfotoh :P
<seiflotfy> ashams: +1
<seiflotfy> i like abulfotoh
<seiflotfy> very decent and modorate compared to all the others
<seiflotfy> i wish baradei was still in it
<seiflotfy> all the countries respect baradei
<ashams> yeah
<seiflotfy> except for the egyptians
<ashams> I think good ppl should stay away these days
<ashams> next president will be banged everywhere
<seiflotfy> lol
<seiflotfy> but omar suleiman is really really messed up
<ashams> I know bunch of ppl will vote for him
<seiflotfy> i have no idea where this audacity comes from
<seiflotfy> i think some in my family will
<seiflotfy> because they want "stability"
<ashams> oh damn stability ba2a
<seiflotfy> the guy stands for everything we fought against
<ashams> ppl said yes for the sake of stability
<ashams> accepted to see ppl killed in streets and kept silent for the damn stability
<ashams> now they will get us back to a bad version of mubarak for stability
<ashams> I don't like to live on this planet anymore
<ashams> :)
<seiflotfy> the funny thing is that the MB praised omar suleiman
<seiflotfy> now turned against him
<ashams> seriously, the leadership of MB sucks
<ashams> youth will be good soon
<ashams> when they stop blindly listen to the leaders
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-15
<ashams> Hey seiflotfy o/
#ubuntu-eg 2015-04-06
<mohamed> Hi
<mohamed> Anybody here?
#ubuntu-eg 2015-04-07
<Guest64868> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-13
<theShirbiny> coolmouse, why?
<theShirbiny> هل تتحدث التركية؟
<theShirbiny> mohamedation, o/
<theShirbiny> كيف حالك؟
<mohamedation> بخير الحمد لله
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-15
<theShirbiny> philipballew, o/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, whats up buddy!
<theShirbiny> all good here, you?
<philipballew> I think all is okay here. I am at starbucks using their wifi and trying to get work done.
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-16
<theShirbiny> Na3iL, how do go about becoming an ubuntu official member?
<Na3iL> Hey theShirbiny take a look here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Na3iL> theShirbiny, don't hesitate to ask any question about the Ubuntu membership
<theShirbiny> do i have to like ubuntu?
<theShirbiny> :p
<Na3iL> hahaha you need to have some contributions at least with your LoCo team in Egypt
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-17
<theShirbiny> \o=
<theShirbiny> \o/
#ubuntu-eg 2018-04-10
<Sensiva> hello
